# Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*

						Nach dem ersten Trailer zur Filmadapation von Sonic the Hedgehog kritisierten im Frühjahr viele Fans die seltsam anmutende Darstellung des berühmten blauen Igels, der nun in überarbeiteter Form zurück ist und kommenden Februar in die Kinos kommt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*


----------



## Frank-Langweiler (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*

Ich hätte die ursprüngliche Wahl vorgezogen OBWOHL mir die neue auf den ersten Blick besser gefällt: Der Künstler sollte sein Ding machen und nicht zum Dienstleister des Massenpublikums werden. Naja... schon gefälliger, das wohl...


----------



## darkarth (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*



Frank-Langweiler schrieb:


> Ich hätte die ursprüngliche Wahl vorgezogen OBWOHL mir die neue auf den ersten Blick besser gefällt: Der Künstler sollte sein Ding machen und nicht zum Dienstleister des Massenpublikums werden. Naja... schon gefälliger, das wohl...



Wobei es jetzt auch nicht soviel mit Kunst zutun hat, alte Marken aus der Mottenkiste zu holen. Da gehts um Geld. Und das generiert man vor allem über Nostalgiegefühle. Und wenn man schon so anfängt, garnicht besonders kreativ sein zu wollen, weil man eben nichts wirklich Neues kreiert sondern Altbekanntes maximal variiert, dann könnte man das doch auch wenigstens so richtig machen, dass der Kunde damit zufrieden sein kann.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass das Design für mich weniger ein Problem war/ist, als die deutsche Synchro.


----------



## Trollmanns (12. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*

Ich hatte nichts gegen das alte Design. Konnte jedoch die Meinung der Gegner gut verstehen. 
Irgendwie kommt es mir jetzt so vor, als ob mit dem neuen Design gleichzeitig sich die Qualität der Grafik verschlechtert hat. Ich hätte da mehr an ein Mittelweg gedacht, aber wenn die Fans zufrieden sind, soll's mir Recht sein xD Hauptsache der Film kommt xD Schließlich zählen auch die inneren Werte


----------



## yingtao (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*



Frank-Langweiler schrieb:


> Ich hätte die ursprüngliche Wahl vorgezogen OBWOHL mir die neue auf den ersten Blick besser gefällt: Der Künstler sollte sein Ding machen und nicht zum Dienstleister des Massenpublikums werden. Naja... schon gefälliger, das wohl...



Das alte Design schaute halt nicht aus wie Sonic. Die Künstler meinten zwar das es eine Neuinterpretation von Sonic sein sollte die realistischer ausschaut und das Originaldesign zu sehr nach Zeichentrick/Computerspiel ausschaut. Aber genau das ist ja Sonic, eine Figur aus einem Computerspiel und wenn die dann nicht ausschaut wie im Spiel, dann ist das für viele einfach nicht mehr Sonic. Natürlich schaut es jetzt irgendwie komischer aus, weil Sonic vom Design her nicht in die reale Welt passt, aber genau das ist doch Teil der Story das Sonic aus seiner Computerspielwelt in die reale Welt gekommen ist und jetzt versucht wieder zurück zu kommen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Schritt in die richtige Richtung, wenn man auf die Fans und die Leute die den Film angucken sollen auch hört und die Charaktere im Film so nahe wie möglich an die Vorlage bringt.


----------



## xDave78 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*



Frank-Langweiler schrieb:


> Der Künstler sollte sein Ding machen und nicht zum Dienstleister des Massenpublikums werden.


Sorry, aber ich glaube kaum, dass Paramount damit einen Kunst-Filmpreis gewinnen will um den Film dann "in ausgewählten Spielstätten" mit 50 Plätzen oder so zu zeigen und ihn auf arte laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Diablokiller999 (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*

Gefällt mir als Sonic-Fan viel besser! Nur ist der deutsche Trailer echt schlecht, es fehlen fast 40 Sekunden des englischen Trailers und alles wirkt wirr aneinander geschnitten, die Synchro ist jetzt auch nicht so passend wie in der US-Version. Trotzdem kann ich jetzt sagen, dass ich sehr gespannt auf den Film bin und vorher hart von einem Flop ausging.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*

Mir gefällt der neue Sonic auch besser.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich glaube kaum, dass Paramount damit einen Kunst-Filmpreis gewinnen will um den Film dann "in ausgewählten Spielstätten" mit 50 Plätzen oder so zu zeigen und ihn auf arte laufen zu lassen.



Das wär doch mal der richtige Schritt, um Computerspiele als Kunst zu etablieren oder nicht?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Sonic die richtige Vorlage ist, um daraus einen Film zu stricken. Oder ob diese beinahe vergessene Ikone der 90er noch genug Momentum erzeugen kann, um ein großes Publikum zu gewinnen, aber selbst wenn, ich käme nicht auf die Idee, den gucken zu wollen.
Und die heutigen Kinder wohl auch nicht, ihre Eltern, da mit hin zu schleifen. "Du hast das doch früher mal gespielt, Papa!" "Äh, ja. Aber ich war nie gut darin, das war mir als Kind schon zu hektisch" 

(Ähm Spaß: Natürlich hatte ich Sonic 1+2 durch inkl. aller Chaos-Emeralds aus den "3D-Bonus-Leveln" und gelber Frisur!)


----------



## empy (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Sonic die richtige Vorlage ist, um daraus einen Film zu stricken.



Das dachte ich mir bei Angry Birds auch. Der war aber ja scheinbar  so gut, dass man davon direkt noch einen zweiten Teil gemacht hat. Muss  man nicht verstehen.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Und die heutigen Kinder wohl auch nicht, ihre Eltern, da mit hin zu schleifen.



Ich glaube bei diesem Film wird das eher umgekehrt passieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*

Irgendwie immer noch Plüsch statt Igel.

Aber das größte Problem bei Sonic-Ablegern ist sowieso immer die Story gewesen.


----------



## Do Berek (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Irgendwie immer noch Plüsch statt Igel.
> 
> Aber das größte Problem bei Sonic-Ablegern ist sowieso immer die Story gewesen.



Es gab 'ne Story?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. November 2019)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Filmfigur nach Fan-Kritik überarbeitet*

In Comics und Serien: Glaube schon, dass das mit Story gedacht war und nicht nur als Bildschirmschoner.


----------

